# Casien protien



## Diesel (Feb 9, 2005)

I got a question ive heard casien is basically what milk protien is, and also i was wondering if casien is good to take right befor bed, as a "PM" protien since its long lasting and keeps you in an anabolic state for a while, Does anyone know a good brand to use, or is any generic just as good? thanx every1


----------



## Jaysonl1424 (Feb 9, 2005)

well u could us Nitro Tech Night time that is what is is designed forr


----------



## Diesel (Feb 9, 2005)

have you tried it?


----------



## recess (Feb 9, 2005)

Diesel said:
			
		

> I got a question ive heard casien is basically what milk protien is, and also i was wondering if casien is good to take right befor bed, as a "PM" protien since its long lasting and keeps you in an anabolic state for a while, Does anyone know a good brand to use, or is any generic just as good? thanx every1



Muscle Milk - From Cytosport I believe. Somewhat expensive, but damn it tastes good. Great protein and excellent source of good fats. Great before bed.


----------



## Jaysonl1424 (Feb 9, 2005)

Yes i have trie nitro tech night time its really good stuff


----------



## heavy (Feb 9, 2005)

You guys are crazy...lol.

Cottage cheese is a casein protein, and it is much more filling than a shake, and much, much cheaper.

Dont buy into the hype of these expensive PM protein powders...1.5 cups of low fat cottage cheese has 48grams of caseinate protein. Throw some cashews in with it and you also have some good fats and a tasty bed time meal.


----------



## ORACLE (Feb 9, 2005)

heavy said:
			
		

> Cottage cheese is a casein protein, and it is much more filling than a shake, and much, much cheaper.
> 
> Dont buy into the hype of these expensive PM protein powders...1.5 cups of low fat cottage cheese has 48grams of caseinate protein.



What kind of cottage cheese are you getting heavy?  Mine says 11 grams of protein for 1 cup.


----------



## ronnier38930 (Feb 9, 2005)

is fat free ok with 2 fish oil caps before bed time???


----------



## Diesel (Feb 9, 2005)

does cottage cheese really have 48 grams of protein in 1.5 cups? that sounds pretty high, but hell if it does ima head out to the local grocery store and stock up.


----------

